# How much nutrients should i buy? (Lucas Formula)



## 141820 (Jan 26, 2010)

I plan on using the lucas formula of micro and bloom GH nutrients and was just wondering how much i should buy for 1 grow using 2 or 3 5 gallon Bubble Buckets?


----------



## JBonez (Jan 26, 2010)

Simple math is your answer buddy.

g/l


----------



## MindzEye (Jan 26, 2010)

I think you could use quarts for one grow that size... Gallons are cheaper for the amount you get, it cost $60 combined micro and bloom.. That would get you through 3 grows..


----------

